# FYI - UNSV Ranger is out for blood!



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

On Saturday the ranger at Buttonrock Preserve was running the names given him through the police to check if they were valid, and he was also running the plates on the cars in the parking lot that had kayak stackers on the roof. If kayakers gave him a fake name he was demanding to see their id when they got to their car and was threatening to have people arrested for lying to a federal officer. Fortunately no-one was arrested or even fined, but the situation with Buttonrock may be getting worse... 

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/rivers/id/4049/


----------

